# Gheenoe seats?



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

Well I have almost everything done for my gheenoe. After a long wait on my dock she is just about ready, all she needs is some seats. I searched and found some ways to install them. One way was to cut a small hole using a dremel and scoop out the installation with a spoon, but I don't own a dremel or know someone who does. This problem is only with the rear, beacause I have a front hatch and can use bolt thrus. How can I mount a back seat without cutting a hole in my noe. One of my friends suggested lock tite, but I have no experience with this product. Could someone please shed some light on this for me, also what kind of pedistals should I use? I am thinking about using a 7in front pedistal and a flush mount in the back. I am going to buy wise seats from either walmart (35$ each ), westmarine or boatersworld yet to check their prices. What mounts would you suggest to use. Thanks for the help
-Jarett


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I am in the process of doing my seats .... Hate to say it but it is best to cut the hole ...  I will post a sneek peek photo in a couple of hours ... But you need to re think the pedistal height it needs to be much shorter if  someone up front will be sitting  there while you are under way ...

    Dave

Here is my take on seat mounting  There will be a reenforcing ring on  the underside and that may NOT be enough ...

I may need to glass in some stringers underneath also .

Keep in mind I intend to Do Bay crossings and somtimes a nasty chop can come up ... I want a Bulletproof seat attachment !!!

If you only run in very calm waters an use low horsepower you probiblt do not need this ...   Dave


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

use these.









You can get them at any hardware store, maybe a marine store. Get the ones for thin boards,(shorter area between the two black lines) not for drywall, and in 1/4" bolt size. (If you have to go smaller to get the shallower depth that is okay as long as you get washers bigger than the holes in the swivel. You might need two sizes of washers to make that happen.) The sales person can help you with that, just tell them what you are doing with it.  Well, let me rephrase that. The sales person at an Ace Hardware or mom n pop store will help you with that, the big box store may help or might completley bumble it up. Depends on who they happened to put there that day. 

You drill the specified hole size, drop it in and tighten the screw to expand the anchor. Remove the bolt and there is anchor. 

Two things you need to know; First there are two blades on the anchor that usually cut themselves into softer material to keep the anchor from spinning while you expand it. You need to somehow cut small slots so these blades have something to grab. Utitlity knife will work. 

You also need to buy four hex head bolts in the same size and thread pattern as the expansion anchor bolt but shorter. If you are not using a pedestal you will not be able to get the longer bolts in let alone a screwdriver under the seat. You could remove the swivel from the seat and mount it first, but then you are working upside down to bolt the seat on and you don't want to work the plastic holes more than you need to anyway. Washers also.

Another tip is to put a small bead of epoxy or jb weld around the anchor were it meets the fiberglass. This helps hold the anchor, especially if/when you remove the bolt, as well as keeps the 'glass from splitting.

I don't know if they sell these in a marine store and if so, are they made in stainless? Otherwise they are only zinc coated and will eventually rust. I'm not sure if you need stainless bolts and washers its up to you.

Loctite is a liquid thread treatment that keeps the threads from corroding together and loosening. I would use it here, if you tried to remove these bolts in the future they would be rusted to the anchor which would just spin with the bolt and would have to be artistically removed. 

I used the seat set up you are thinking about with the pedestal up front and it works great on my 13'r. Amazing stability and the lower seat in the back makes it easy to reach the tiller.


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok I think I got it the only part I am questioning is cutting little slots into the splastic part on the screw so it can have something to grab on to. Also are you telling me to apply locktite once I have them installed or use apoxy? Thanks for your help


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Cut the slots in your boat in the holes that the anchors drop into. Apply small amount of epoxy around that same hole and the slots when you drop the anchor in and tighten the expanding screw. Don't use a lot or it will get on the threads. You can see one of the blades in the picture on the flange of the anchor. The flange is the widest part of the anchor under the head of the screw. You will see that the slots will not need to be very big when you see the actual anchor.

Loctite goes on the threads of the hex bolt that repalces the screw in the anchor when you mount the seat/swivel.


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help, but I have one last question that I ment to mention earlier. I think my gheenoe may have been drilled for seats heres a link to my gheenoe and if you would look at the screws. Thanks Jarett
http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2013&highlight=tiller+extension


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

The link did not work, but that is possible. Are there four anchors already in place?


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

yes there are the name of the post is the mullet militia gheenoe. Also what size and length bolts would I need if they were already in place. Thanks alot.


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Un-shore

You are a patient individual and blow by blow was very accurate and will be helpful to others if not needed in this case as it looks like anchors are already in place. The noe in question is the one from Jville that had a center console with seat / large fish box in front of console. Very nice noe by the way!!!!


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes Un-shore is a great person he always helps me with anything I have a question on and is very helpful. And to the noe thank you I am very lucky kid [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree un-shore is always very helpful. 

Here's something else to watch out for. In some cases the factory pressed in anchors get a little rusty and can end up seizing the threads on a bolt and attempts to loosen or tighten the bolt can cause the anchor to break loose or spin in the glass laminate. This is especially likely if stainless bolts we'ren't used prior. If they end up spinning you can drill them out and replace the anchor with a well nut though. 

Because of the rust and seize potential though, I would check the factory anchors with some wd-40 or similar lube on a 1/4-20 bolt and test screw the bolt in each one of them to make sure the threads are clean. If you can't screw the bolt in with your fingers then they need some TLC, meaning you may want to run a 1/4-20 tap carefully through them to re-cut the threads. If you have to apply too much torque with a wrench or ratchet you risk spinning them out. Regardless of whether they needed cleaning I would suggest using an anti-seize compound on the bolts when you mount your seat or pedestal and what not too, which will keep the bolts from getting seized in there a few months or a year down the road.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

pixx added


----------



## kangaroo14 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and what you tryin to say bout my 5hp    tomorrow i'm going seat shopping so I'm gonna stop by boatersworld maybe thresh will be there and can help thanks guys. Also what size and length bolts for the pre sunk anchors from the mfg.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

what i ended up doin with mine was just using 1" stainless 1/4" screws. with plenty of 3M 5200 underneath them. i was tired of the molly jacknuts rusting out and didn't want to cut foam and glass out of my boat just to through bolt them. if it is on the benches of a standard gheenoe, they beaf up the glass with woven roven, so i know the screws will hold in that. but if your screwing to a part of the boat that doesn't have a little bit thicker glass, it may not hold as well. but i'll tell you, a little bit of CURED 5200 goes a long way.
'


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

All good stuff 

I have an Idea You could cut a couple of small slots near the top on the side of the bench and take a 1/4" think 2" wide aluminum strip cut to length .

The strip would be prepared ahead of time by drilling the holes where needed and supergluing nuts to the bottom or possibly just using a fairly thick strip and drilling and tapping it ...

Dave


----------

